# cementera



## Nikitichna

Please, could somebody help me to translate to English the Spanish word: CEMENTERA ,(where is worked the cement out). Thank you.


----------



## Lope Cervantes

HOLA, NIKITICHNA: "Cement Industry", es la traducción de cementera.


----------



## Nikitichna

Mil gracias, Lope.


----------



## Brimstone

Hello, what about Cement plant?


----------



## Choni

Hello,
Si tengo que hablar de una "cementera" referido a una máquina que hace cemento, ¿cómo se traduciría al inglés, Cement Machine? Muchas gracias.


----------



## Lord Rubén

I think there are several possibilities here.

Industria cementera: cement industry.
Empresa cementera: cement company.
_Cementera_ can mean the factory or plant where cement is produced. That wolud be _cement plant _or_ cement factory._
The machine for making cement does not exist. It takes a whole factory with a huge oven to build cement. However, there are machines to build concrete (concrete mixers). This is a very common mistake in Spanish. Cement is the grey dust. Concrete is the mix of cement, stones, sand and water used for building purposes.


----------



## Haku Shounen

Hola, Choni:

Como Rubén ya te dijo, decir "cement" en lugar de "concrete" es un error muy común (en español e inglés también).

Bueno, creo que te refieres a una "cement mixer". La máquina que mezcla el cemento, las rocas, arena, y agua para hacer concreto/hormigón fresco, ¿no? Es más correcto decir "concrete mixer", es verdad, pero usualmente no se dice así en inglés.

También, cuando te refieres a una "cement mixer", suele tratar con un "batch plant/ready-mix plant" que es donde se mezcla el concreto fresco para ponerlo en los camiones.

Espero que esto te ayude, saludos.


----------



## Choni

Muchísimas gracias, habéis sido de una gran ayuda. Buen fin de semana y muchos saludos.


----------



## David de Miguel

Solo añadir que el término 'cemento' es efectivamente el 'polvo de cemento' pero también se usa como abreviatura para mortero de cemento (no como especificación técnica pero sí para referirlo en obra, por ejemplo). No sé por qué os habéis ido por las ramas con el hormigón, no es ningun error hablar de cemento cuando se trata del mortero de cemento.

Me gustaria aclarar también que la máquina, esa pequeñita que hace cemento en España se llama 'hormigonera'.

cemento = cement
mortero de cemento = cement mortar
hormigonera = concrete mixer


----------



## Choni

Pues muchas gracias. Un saludo


----------



## Tundra

Y en las Islas Canarias también se llama concretera.


----------

